# Loss of a Warrior



## Mav (Dec 1, 2006)

Gentlemen,

My boss just recently lost a good friend (of 30+ years). 

T-5 Frederick Fass was an original member of Merrill's Marauders with a long history of sacrifice and dedication. 

His service is here, in Fayetteville, on Monday. If anyone can attend, please let me know. 

His widow would be honored and truly appreciate maximum turnout from the Regiment.

Thanks, gentlemen.

Mav


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 1, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 1, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 1, 2006)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Looon (Dec 1, 2006)

Rest in peace, Ranger.....


----------



## Sigi (Dec 1, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 1, 2006)

RIP 

Mav, prayers out to your boss and the widow and family.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear, my condolences.

RIP Ranger.


----------

